# 2016 Waterfowl Forecast



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/Waterfowl-Hunting-Tips/2016-Waterfowl-Forecast?poe=fb9-13


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I got this in my email yesterday to. Looks to be dismal for our fly way this year. wonder what it's going to be like. I think we are going to have to work hard for every bird we get this year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> I got this in my email yesterday to. Looks to be dismal for our fly way this year. wonder what it's going to be like. I think we are going to have to work hard for every bird we get this year.


I agree! I think there will be a lot of disappointed people early on and you will see guys hang it up sooner this year. I could be wrong, hell I hope I am, but I believe it will be another tough season like last year. Conditions are about the same, maybe worse. We will see once the season kicks off. I predict another slow October, good November, fair to poor December/January.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've always done pretty well following the same plan year after year.
October-Private land, public hard to reach ponds.
November-Big water diver migration, public hard to reach ponds.
December through January- Wherever there is open water.

I think the opener will be a slaughter for geese. They're up and we've been seeing hundreds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i dont think the birds are going to be sticking around this year for long. Lake is lower and lower this year.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I agree! I think there will be a lot of disappointed people early on and you will see guys hang it up sooner this year. I could be wrong, hell I hope I am, but I believe it will be another tough season like last year. Conditions are about the same, maybe worse. We will see once the season kicks off. I predict another slow October, good November, fair to poor December/January.


November historically has been the only month I'm able to fairly easily limit out. Otherwise, I have to work my butt off to even get into a few birds. I'm a little hopeful with this cold September spell that October might not be a complete waste of time after the opener. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

From this day forth, may 2016 be ever known as the Year of the Coot! 

Let's make this season a season for those beady-red-eyed monsters to remember with fear for generations to come. 

(I mean, you know, since the ducks won't be here anyway and the coots are trapped as there isn't enough water for them to fly or some such...)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We better get a coot recipe thread going


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

The fall flight forecast is not the primary factor determining the quality of your hunting. The weather (moving birds, freezing, etc.) and lake level (space for the birds to hang around) are the main factors.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I honestly believe the decline in perusable desired waterfowl in the past few years has been misleadingly blamed on the low water levels and ever increasing hunting pressure.

It has truly been a direct result of the growing population of those devious nest destroying coots that have had minimal population control resulting in their population explosion and minimal nest survival rates of the birds we truly desire! :grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

#ducklivesmatter #nocootleftbehind #gottacootshootemall


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

#pouled'eau4you


----------

